# Gustave pic spam



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I woke up this morning with this strong urge to share Gustave's pictures with you guys. He is 11 months old today. Can't believe how much he has grown in these last 8 months. Here are some recent pics of him, hope you enjoy them. 

What's up, humans?









Thinking about life, and whether it's gonna be bath time soon

















Maybe it's grooming time? OK, let's get it over with.









All done, now it's picture posing time.









































Finally, we met Owen! Here are some pics of Obi, Owen and Gustave.

















Hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Great pics


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Gustave is so cute! I love seeing his avatar pic so the more pictures, the better!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Gustave is darling! :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So cute  I always love Gustave photos..... and bonus! Gustave, Obi, and Owen photos!!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Curious as to what Gustave weighs? He looks so big but it is probably a lot of fluff.
What a doll!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Rin said:


> Curious as to what Gustave weighs? He looks so big but it is probably a lot of fluff.
> What a doll!


Thanks. 

He's 6lbs. Not very small, but there's definitely a lot of fluff involved too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love Gustave! And his good buddies Obi and Owen!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Gustave*

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Gustave is soooo handsome!! :wub: Great pics!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

OoooH! I love all these pictures  :wub: the colors are Fabulous!!! Gustave is so photogenic-- my favorite is the one of him pondering the meaning of life :heart: Thanks for having us over to visit! I think there is room for another fluff on that huge chevron bed


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great pictures, he look fantastic.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the delightful pictures. Gustave is so darn cute....and his buddies too.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I adore Gustave :wub:
Your pictures are always so great!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh I love the pictures...thank you so much for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these! You take such fabulous pictures. Gustave is a such a doll. I loved the pictures of him with Obi and Owen!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

awww :wub: cuteness overload!!! the one of the 3 of them makes them look like triplets


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I saw that last pic on Obi's FB! Gustave is a darling! Can't wait 'til he can meet my boys!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Gustave you are such a little sweet angel!! I love looking at your pics, and you have two cute little buddies too!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Now this is the kind of spam that I love. Great pix, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He is so cute! Love the pictures of the 3 of them!


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

He's such a good looking little man!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

eiksaa said:


> Thanks.
> 
> He's 6lbs. Not very small, but there's definitely a lot of fluff involved too.
> 
> ...


Awesome pics! Each and everyone is frame worthy. I bet Gustave is so itty bitty under all that beautiful hair. Aolani is 6.4 lbs and he has maintained that weight for the last 3 out of 4 years. When his hair is long everyone is convinved he weighs about 10 lbs, then they see him with his short cut and they are stunned its the same dog LOL.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I have always loved his face:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful photos! So adorable!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Gustave is one adorable little guy!!! Thanks for sharing all of those wonderful pictures.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a handsom little dude. Now he is all spiffied up for Nationals. Gigi wants to meet him, she says, "He hot mommy" :chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww sweet boy!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Gustave you make my heart go pitty pat!!!!! You are such a cute boy I could give you lots of kisses!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just love seeing that boy! So cute!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

ya'll are my 3 favorite male maltese! :wub::wub::wub:

I showed the first picture of Gustave to my family, they were asking when did I take that picture of Paris! LOL she resembles him a lot in that pic. Love the way you do his topkot and his still fluffy puppy cut!!!!!


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

So cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't believe how fluffy he got! He's adorable...thanks for sharing him with us : )


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Gustave, Gustave! Happy 11 months handsome boy. The pictures are great and Gustave always have "that look". We love him here. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Great pics


Thanks!



CathyJoy said:


> Thanks for posting. Gustave is so cute! I love seeing his avatar pic so the more pictures, the better!!


Thank you! He has his 'star wars' haircut going in his avatar pic. Maybe I should try that again sometime.



Alvar's Mom said:


> Gustave is darling! :wub:


Thank you so much,



Grace'sMom said:


> So cute  I always love Gustave photos..... and bonus! Gustave, Obi, and Owen photos!!


Thanks! Yes, aren't those pics off the charts adorable? Cuteness multiplies with these dogs.



sherry said:


> I love Gustave! And his good buddies Obi and Owen!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! We love Obi and Owen too. So much fun!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Lprego35 said:


> He's beautiful!!!


Thanks, much appreciated.



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Gustave is soooo handsome!! :wub: Great pics!!


Thank you. He is all grown up now!



hoaloha said:


> OoooH! I love all these pictures  :wub: the colors are Fabulous!!! Gustave is so photogenic-- my favorite is the one of him pondering the meaning of life :heart: Thanks for having us over to visit! I think there is room for another fluff on that huge chevron bed


Thanks, you know I can't take the credit for the photos, haha. Yes, we are reserving room for someone who is 'so hot right now'. B)



wkomorow said:


> Great pictures, he look fantastic.


Thank you so much!



Sylie said:


> Thanks for the delightful pictures. Gustave is so darn cute....and his buddies too.


Thanks, Sylvia. Can't wait to meet you.



Orla said:


> I adore Gustave :wub:
> Your pictures are always so great!


Thanks, it's all my husband. He takes nice pics.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He is just gorgeous. :wub: :wub: growing up a handsome boy.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

preisa said:


> Oh I love the pictures...thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much!



Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks for sharing these! You take such fabulous pictures. Gustave is a such a doll. I loved the pictures of him with Obi and Owen!!


Thanks, it's my husband. I take bad iPhone photos, haha. 



CorkieYorkie said:


> awww :wub: cuteness overload!!! the one of the 3 of them makes them look like triplets


Yes, aren't they so cute together? They do all look alike to me too.



ckanen2n said:


> I saw that last pic on Obi's FB! Gustave is a darling! Can't wait 'til he can meet my boys!


I am so excited for that! Can't wait.



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh Gustave you are such a little sweet angel!! I love looking at your pics, and you have two cute little buddies too!


Thanks! Haha, sweet angel? Maybe somewhere in there. Right now he's in teenage rebel mode. 



TLR said:


> Now this is the kind of spam that I love. Great pix, thanks for sharing!!!


Thanks, Tracey! I love whenever you comment because it gives me another chance to look at Ben's gorgeous pics.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

donnad said:


> He is so cute! Love the pictures of the 3 of them!


Thank you, don't they look even more adorable together!



MrsRat said:


> He's such a good looking little man!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I love your profile pic, btw. Just saw it because I usually login from my phone.



Johita said:


> Awesome pics! Each and everyone is frame worthy. I bet Gustave is so itty bitty under all that beautiful hair. Aolani is 6.4 lbs and he has maintained that weight for the last 3 out of 4 years. When his hair is long everyone is convinved he weighs about 10 lbs, then they see him with his short cut and they are stunned its the same dog LOL.


Thanks! Haha, yes he is tiny. The hair makes him look like a fluffy little bear. Aolani's hair must grow really fast. It seems like he goes from short hair to long hair to short hair every few months.



Maisie and Me said:


> I have always loved his face:wub::wub::wub:


Thank you so much!



Summergirl73 said:


> Beautiful photos! So adorable!


Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Gustave is one adorable little guy!!! Thanks for sharing all of those wonderful pictures.


Thank you so much!



lynda said:


> What a handsom little dude. Now he is all spiffied up for Nationals. Gigi wants to meet him, she says, "He hot mommy" :chili:


Aww, we am so excited to meet Chachi and Gigi (and you of course). 



maggieh said:


> Awww sweet boy!


Thank you. 



dntdelay said:


> Gustave you make my heart go pitty pat!!!!! You are such a cute boy I could give you lots of kisses!!! :wub::wub::wub:


Thank you. Gustave is sending you a lot of kisses too.



bellaratamaltese said:


> I just love seeing that boy! So cute!


Thanks, Stacy. Isn't he cuter when he is still? LOL



damara23 said:


> ya'll are my 3 favorite male maltese! :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> I showed the first picture of Gustave to my family, they were asking when did I take that picture of Paris! LOL she resembles him a lot in that pic. Love the way you do his topkot and his still fluffy puppy cut!!!!!


Thanks! I can totally see the resemblance. She's so cute. :wub:



blueyedmomshell said:


> So cute!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> I can't believe how fluffy he got! He's adorable...thanks for sharing him with us : )


Haha, right? He's a little fluffy one. Lots of hair.



Dominic said:


> Gustave, Gustave! Happy 11 months handsome boy. The pictures are great and Gustave always have "that look". We love him here.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks! Can't wait for him to meet you and your boys.



silverhaven said:


> He is just gorgeous. :wub: :wub: growing up a handsome boy.


Thank you so much. It's so fun to watch him grow up.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Loved the pictures! He is absolutely adorable! Wanda


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh I love the pics!!!!


----------



## Maltshakes (Sep 19, 2012)

O-M-G Gustave you are soooooo adorbs!!!!! *faints, dies* We were just talking about how much we enjoyed playing with you guys!! Hope to have a reunion soon. ps. still so sorry that we had a li'l accident in your egg thingee hehe :O)))

ps. we have the same grooming table, but in blue. lol!


----------

